# Contador asincrono ascendente/descendente 4 bits



## Maras86 (Ene 15, 2007)

Hola, me gustaria a ver si alguien me pudiera ayudar porque tengo un problema.
Resulta que quiero implementar un circuito en el cual se realice una cuenta desde 0 asta 15 ascendente y que cuando llega a 15 vuelve a empezar desde cero.Ademas hay una señal DOWN la cual si se encuentra a 1 el contador es descendente y si se encuentra a cero es ascendente.Esta señal debe estar gobernada por 4 multiplexores de dos entradas.
Son biestables JK los que se deben utilizar.
Yo e llegado a algo como esto:
JyK estan conectadas al ENABLE

Me gustaria saber como colocar los multiplexores para hacer que el contador sea tanto ascendente como descendente.
No puedo usar puertas logicas, solamente biestables JK, 4multiplexores de 2 entradas y puertas NOT.

GRacias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 15, 2007)

eso no lo se pero lo que si se es que en la familia 4xxx hay uncontrador up/down.
Pero igualmente necesitaras un biestable suplementario para que te indique si esta subiendo o bajando para que active una o otra logica.


----------



## RJR (Ene 21, 2007)

ok , te explico, se necesitan 4 flip flop, por que para  que llegue  al 15 se necesitan 4 bits, muy bien, en realidad no son 4 multiplexores que se deben usar sino dos, alla abajo te deje la circuiteria para que te puedas fijar. Para que un contador haga un conteo asc las salida Q deben ir a las entradas clock de los siguieentes flip flop, solo a l primer flip-flop que va hacer el bits menos significativo, se le conectara directamente una señal de reloj, entonces , la salida Q de este va a la entrada de reloj o clock del siguiente y asi sucesivemente. para un conteo descendente es vez de conectar la salidas ,Q se deberan conectar las salidas Q negadas a los reloj, por eso se necesita los multiplexores. El multiplexor 74ls157 posee 4 internamente, tiene una entrada de seleccion, cuando esta esta en cero, dejara pasar el nivel en que estan las entradas Q normales(estas fueron conectadas a las entradas I0a, I0b, etc), cuando este en uno dejara solamente pasar las entradas Q negadas(conectadas en I1a,I1b, etc),  utilize circuitmaker 2000, puedes redibujarlo alli veraz como funciona ala perfeccion


----------



## jcsg2007 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola quien me podra ayudar con un contador ASINCRONO de 0 a 9 en forma ascendente y descendente o si ya existe en un solo integrado


----------



## DanNeil (Feb 10, 2010)

Buen día estimados compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo que hacer un contador ascencente- descendente con flip flops y dos displays, la cosa es que planeamos que el conteo ascendente sea hasta 9 y pase a 0 en uno y de ahí se active el 1, así sería un 10 (1 en un display y cero en el otro display ), y luego el cero siga a 1 y 2, 3, 4 ,y 4 y5 , llegando a quince 8 1 en un display y 5 en el otro), y luego se regrese a cero y el otro display descienda de 9 otra vez a cero. con algo de ayuda tengo entendido que lo hago con flip flops JK y sus salidad Q son las de señal ascendente y Q' las de señal descendente y establecimos compuertas and  a las salidas Q y Q' y or despues de estas and para activar con un interuptor el conteo descendente y ascendente.

Mi duda es cómo implementar algo que me permita que el otro display pase a 1 cuando mi primer display de 1 a 9 termina su conteo ( y queda en 1)y que el otro  ascienda hasta 5 y luego descienda hasta cero , y luego claro, el display de 0 a 9 descienda descienda también de 9 a 0.

Gracias de antemano a quien pueda sugerirme algo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola DanNiel

Según entiendo necesitas un contador Ascendente de 0 a 15 y Descendente de 15 a 0
Que él solo cambie el sentido de conteo.
Además que presente esos números en 2 Displays de 7 segmentos, Uno para decenas y otro para unidades.

Pregunta: El circuito debe ser con Flip-Flops tipo JK  ó puede ser con contadores que vienen ya integrados ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DanNeil (Feb 12, 2010)

Correcto, es un contador ascendente/descendente 0-15-0, pero nuestro instructor exige que lo implementemos con flips flops , en mi caso unos JK, 74LS76 y probé un circuito que era ascendente -descendente, que tenía las salidas Q y Q' a unas and junto con una conexión de control y luego a una or que finalmente envía las salidas a la entrada de reloj del flip flop que sigue , mas ninguno de mis compañeros tuvo éxito en simulación o montaje y creemos que tiene tal vez un error de diseño o se nos pasó algo.

Agradezco su apoyo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 12, 2010)

Hola DanNiel

Espero que el circuito contenido en el archivo tipo ZIP les ayude a solucionar su problema.

El circuito está desarrollado por medio del Software LiveWire, si no lo tienen deberán bajarlo e instalarlo, de otro modo no podrán analizar el archivo donde está el circuito.

Agregue unas imágenes donde se ve separadas las partes de que consta; 2 Displays de 7 Seg, El Propio Contador, El decodificador para que los números se vean separados Decenas y Unidades.

Un Pequeño circuito para que lo adapten al contador para que el solo cambie la dirección de conteo.
ESTE SERÄ SU LABOR. Descubrir a donde hay que conectar ese pequeño circuito para lograr aquel objetivo.
No es nada difícil el lograrlo.

Para modificar el circuito, ya que tengan el LiveWire, deben desagruparlo ya que las partes de que consta están agrupadas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DanNeil (Feb 13, 2010)

En verdad gracias.


----------



## jmoreno4 (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola Alguien que me pueda colaborar haciendo un Contador asincrono ascendente descendente con flip flops jk de 0 a 18 y 18 0 

el ascendente sea un circuito y el descendente otro circuito


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola jmoreno4

Crees que el circuito 4 del mensaje #8 de este mismo tema te pudiera servir?.
Solo hay que quitarle el conmutador que dice Up/Down y conectar directo las líneas al inversor según si es Up ó Down.
Además agregar una compuertas para que cuente hasta el 18 en un sentido y en el otro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## spjc24 (Abr 22, 2010)

podrian ayudarme con un contador ascendente de 0 a 15 usando solamente multiplexores


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola spjc24

Qué tipo ó número de multiplexor pretendes utilizar para tu proyecto?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mrdr1989 (May 8, 2011)

hola a todos soy nuevo aqui necesito ayuda con un cronometro de segundos y centesimas de segundos usando flip flops , el problema es q como todos saben cuando el display de la derecha se pone en cero al mismo tiempo el siguiente display debe ponerse en 1,pero en el circuito q hice como el display de la derecha comienza en 0 todos los demas displays se ponene en 1 empezando el conteo en 11:10. adjunto circuito en circuit makerhttp://www.mediafire.com/?g7gmy3s7wco30vg


----------



## MrCarlos (May 8, 2011)

Hola mrdr1989

El esquemático está demasiado grande.
Tal vez en tu escuela te pidieron hacer el decodificador binario a BCD con puras compuertas esto es no utilizar un circuito integrado como el 7447 o 7448 que ya son decodificadores binarios a BCD.
Si no te pidieron eso entonces utiliza el que te convenga según tus Display’s.

Para que el cronómetro inicie en 00:00 es necesario utilizar un Flip-Flop que tenga entrada de Reset y por medio de esta entrada restablecer todos los Flip-Flop’s ya sea con un botón o un capacitor de esa entrada a tierra.

Junta, hasta donde se pueda, todas las compuertas y Flip-Flop’s. Así se hará más pequeño el diagrama y se podrá ver más grande.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mrdr1989 (May 8, 2011)

Ok voy a intentarlo, muchas gracias


----------

